
Ask HN: Would HN still be HN without the financial incentives? - eridal
<i>Suppose that HN were a place where people just share their experiences and collaborate with each others --no money involved-- would it still had the same attraction?</i><p>Certainly I&#x27;m here for the intellectual knowledge and the good discussions, not to get financial aid, so I&#x27;m curious about what are the incentives that attracts so much people and what is that makes HN.. well.. HN<p>Is this something that can be achieved, on the other side of the world, without money involved?
======
prhomhyse
In my opinion, it would. Only if it would add value to the users. Take for
instance stackexchange, they don't give you financial aid there but people
still use it like a Q&A for Tech. So yes, it may not be the kind of HN it is
now, but it would be useful and people will be attracted to it.

